# Cruze Unveiling Tomorrow



## jfelix (May 31, 2015)

will there be any optional performance motors? or just standard 1.4T


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Will there be an AWD option. Back home in Pa where my mom lives everyone drives AWD's.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Can you talk to gm and kick them in the dic? All kidding aside I am proud of you guys getting invited out to the unveiling. Good job.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

When are they dumping the Diesel engine ? and Jon will be having your cruzen Paint balled cuzz he wants ya to wash IT ! 

Jon watch out X is heavily armed as I am !


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't forget about Patsy!

Hay #patsyg!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

This should be a nice event. Looking forward to see the advances on the 2016 Cruze. Hope they have an ECO Version that blows away the competition.


----------



## AHayes88 (Feb 26, 2014)

Which trim levels be available with the 6 speed manual transmission? Will there still be the RS appearance package?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

1. When will the second generation Cruze go on sale?
2. When will dealers be able to take orders for one?
3. When will build your own (and the rest of the 2016) web site be online?
4. Will the hatchback version be available at the same time as the sedan?
5. When will the RPO specifications be published?
Thanks


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

That's awesome that you and Jon get to go! I'm certainly jealous, man! Will there be pictures and videos of you guys? My questions...

1. When will consumers stop having the ability to factory order the current 2015's?

2. Will the 2016's have White Diamond and/or Sable Metallic as color options? Will the Blue Topaz color be making a return? 

3. Pricing per trim level? 

4. What safety and infotainment features have been added/updated and which ones will come standard?

5. What makes the 2016 second gen Cruze better than the first gen Cruze? And what measures have they taken both big and small to ensure that the quality is there from the start with this new gen Cruze?_ 

(I'm sure everyone recalls early problems with the engine splash shield having to be hacked, spark plugs being under/over gapped, antifreeze smells, doors misaligned causing rock chips, etc. even after claims of millions of miles of testing). _


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

2016 Chevrolet Cruze: What We Know | GM Authority


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think my question would be how will the MyLink and other entertainment systems be upgraded over time? The life cycle of said systems are much shorter than car itself. I mean, we typically upgrade phones every 2-3 years. Not too many people buy 2-3 year old phones.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> I think my question would be how will the MyLink and other entertainment systems be upgraded over time? The life cycle of said systems are much shorter than car itself. I mean, we typically upgrade phones every 2-3 years. Not too many people buy 2-3 year old phones.


Wouldn't this new whole Apple CarPlay thing solve this exact problem though? Seemingly, every time you download an iOS update on your current phone or buy a new phone with the most updated iOS, wouldn't the iOS in the car essentially get updated along with it now?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> Wouldn't this new whole Apple CarPlay thing solve this exact problem though? Seemingly, every time you download an iOS update on your current phone or buy a new phone with the most updated iOS, wouldn't the iOS in the car essentially get updated along with it now?


I had not really considered this before, I think your right. As long as no new wireless connectivity comes along this could make an entertainment system last 10+ years with new functionality coming every year with updates or new phones. Look how dated my 2012 1LT basic stereo will be once these are out! 

Will not buy any car unless its compatible with both Apple CarPlay and Android Auto, from the sound of things allot of GM cars next year are one or the other not both.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Can they bring back options like the leather steering wheel in the LT1 like they had in 2011 along with putting the zlink back in the LT1. Will they go back into the WTCC with the new model.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I had not really considered this before, I think your right. As long as no new wireless connectivity comes along this could make an entertainment system last 10+ years with new functionality coming every year with updates or new phones. Look how dated my 2012 1LT basic stereo will be once these are out!
> 
> Will not buy any car unless its compatible with both Apple CarPlay and Android Auto, from the sound of things allot of GM cars next year are one or the other not both.



I know it's stupid and naive of me but I'm still hoping Chevy will make it possible to somewhat update the Mylink system in the current 1st gen Cruzes through a USB stick or something. I mean couldn't they just add a few more apps like iheart Radio, Sports (scores), BringGo, etc. 

If they are unable and/or unwilling to add more Mylink based apps to the 1st gen Cruzen, can they at least give 1st gen Cruze owners a way to have the guidance lines for the backup camera like the 2015 Cruzen now have? In addition, Chevy needs to offer more frequent and more accurate map updates for the Mylink based nav in the 1st gen Cruzen. It should be free of charge as well. 

This is how Chevy could at least try to give people a reason to still buy a 1st gen Cruze. I mean, by the time the 2016 Cruzen hit the lots with with Apple CarPlay stuff, the 1st gen Cruze's infotainment system is going to feel 10 years old at the least!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

What transmissions will be paired to the diesel motor?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> Wouldn't this new whole Apple CarPlay thing solve this exact problem though? Seemingly, every time you download an iOS update on your current phone or buy a new phone with the most updated iOS, wouldn't the iOS in the car essentially get updated along with it now?


Yes and no. Yes, you can upgrade your Apple device. But you might want to look at the track record for how long a model is supported before the new iOS (or Android) isn't supported on that model anymore. Along with that goes the security updates.

Yes, I'd like upgradable OS. But I'd also like to see the ability to drop a newer unit into an older car.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Will not buy any car unless its compatible with both Apple CarPlay and Android Auto, from the sound of things allot of GM cars next year are one or the other not both.


I'd be open to Apple CarPlay as long as it played nicely with Android phones. (Much like the iPods do/did.) But I'm not going to buy a car if I have to adopt the Apple ecosystem. I refuse to let my car dictate that choice.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

14 and up Cruze is SIRI friendly when you press and hold the infotainment button. 13 Mylink and CUE (Cadillac) are already out dated.


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

Ask them why the Cruze doesn't have a 2.0 gasoline turbo? Make it a point to say the Cruze replaced the cobalt as so why was there such a down grade in performance?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

neginfluence04 said:


> Ask them why the Cruze doesn't have a 2.0 gasoline turbo? Make it a point to say the Cruze replaced the cobalt as so why was there such a down grade in performance?


CAFE rules


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The Cruze is a totally different car than the cobalt and meant to be an economy car. That's probably why it didn't automatically get the 2.0T


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't think we will ever see a 2.0T Cruze. In the Cobalt days, GM didn't use the 2.0T in anything else, but these days it has to balance its offerings against its other brands. Put the 2.0T in a Cruze and There would be zero market for the Verano. 

Ok, Honda does the same thing with the Civic SI and Acura ILX, but the ILX has been a terrible seller for them.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Didn't the Sky Redline also have the 2.0 turbo motor? I recall a factory boost kit that raised the hp to 300 for it.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I don't think we will ever see a 2.0T Cruze. In the Cobalt days, GM didn't use the 2.0T in anything else, but these days it has to balance its offerings against its other brands. Put the 2.0T in a Cruze and There would be zero market for the Verano.
> 
> Ok, Honda does the same thing with the Civic SI and Acura ILX, but the ILX has been a terrible seller for them.


The 2.0T in the cobalt was in the HHR SS Pontiac solstice & Saturn sky


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

neginfluence04 said:


> Ask them why the Cruze doesn't have a 2.0 gasoline turbo? Make it a point to say the Cruze replaced the cobalt as so why was there such a down grade in performance?


Verano.


----------



## biancacruze (Sep 17, 2014)

Where can I watch the unveil online?  plus I think they will put the 1.6turbo that the Buick cascada will come with, so around 180hp n 200 lbft of torque


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

bostonboy said:


> The 2.0T in the cobalt was in the HHR SS Pontiac solstice & Saturn sky


True.

I have never seen a HHR SS with my own eyes and the Solstice/Sky were never big sellers either.

They are bringing back a small turbo coupe/convertible with the Buick brand though.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Tomko said:


> What transmissions will be paired to the diesel motor?


There is no MT for diesel:sad010:, but I'm not sure what kind of Automatic Transmission it will have.
There is a gossip also that the diesel will be discontinued... I hope that is just a gossip...


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> There is a gossip also that the diesel will be discontinued... I hope that is just gossip...


We'll just have to wait and see, but Cars Direct has reported that a diesel WILL NOT be offered in the carryover 2016 model Cruze Limited.



> The redesigned 2016 Chevrolet Cruze will be unveiled later today, but it seems that the previous-generation model will stick around as well. Automakers occasionally keep multiple generations of the same model on sale simultaneously, and that's apparently what Chevy will do with the Cruze. So when the 2016 Cruze hits showrooms, it will share space with the old model, which will be rechristened Cruze Limited. This carryover model will be aimed primarily at fleet buyers, but will also reportedly be made available to individual retail customers. The 2016 Cruze Limited be priced $100 higher than a comparable 2015 Cruze, according to Cars Direct.
> 
> *It also says that production of the current Cruze Diesel model will end as part of the transition.
> *`


I will add this, and it doesn't bode well for diesel fans, EU member countries are moving away from support of diesel-powered passenger cars as they stiffen emissions standards on the Continent and in the UK.

My personal reading of tea leaves has me believing there's not a bright future for personal transportation vehicles with diesel motors in Western and mature markets and manufacturers will, of necessity, move increasingly toward small displacement turbo- or supercharged engines, hybrid, PHEV and EV solutions that can meet or beat fast-approaching CAFE targets. California and the EPA will set the targets other mature markets will follow.

One final note while we're talking about the Cruze Diesel: I strongly believe the primary reason Chevrolet hasn't pushed this diesel variant in the US and Canada is because Chevrolet is taking a loss on each and every one it sells.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> My personal reading of tea leaves has me believing there's not a bright future for personal transportation vehicles with diesel motors in Western and mature markets and manufacturers will, of necessity, move increasingly toward small displacement turbo- or supercharged engines, hybrid, PHEV and EV solutions that can meet or beat fast-approaching CAFE targets. California and the EPA will set the targets other mature markets will follow.
> 
> One final note while we're talking about the Cruze Diesel: I strongly believe the primary reason Chevrolet hasn't pushed this diesel variant in the US and Canada is because Chevrolet is taking a loss on each and every one it sells.


 This is unfortunate. I have not driven a Cruze Diesel. I have driven a 328d - that car has some nice low end power, also handles quite well. I know most if not all the Cruze diesel owners I have met are thrilled with their choice.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> One final note while we're talking about the Cruze Diesel: I strongly believe the primary reason Chevrolet hasn't pushed this diesel variant in the US and Canada is because Chevrolet is taking a loss on each and every one it sells.


At around $26K to start, I find that hard to believe. Please cite your source.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2016 Cruze Hatchback*

.*
2016 Chevrolet Cruze 5-Door Hatchback/Liftback*

I'll guess we'll all know soon enough, but if the 2016 Cruze Hatchback looks anything like its' platform mate, the 2016 Opel Astra, then I'll be in for the 5-door Cruze when it's time to part with my 2014 Cruze RS sedan.


click images to enlarge

​
Source: 2016 Opel Astra K Revealed | GM Authority

See also: Der neue Opel Astra | 5-Türer - Opel Deutschland


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

Ask if the 1.5L turbo engine will ever be available in the Cruze?


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Going to miss that front end our cars have.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Don't forget about Patsy!
> 
> Hay #patsyg!


I'm looking forward to it! I have been waiting for this for over a month . 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> I'm looking forward to it! I have been waiting for this for over a month .
> 
> Patsy G
> Chevrolet Customer Care


*Patsy,*
Are you there right now, waiting for the unveiling? Please let me know what you think of the Cruze hatchback. I need to start planning ahead now.

_*XxOXo mon Chérie*_,
Ullysses​


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Patsy,*
> Are you there right now, waiting for the unveiling? Please let me know what you think of the Cruze hatchback. I need to start planning ahead now.
> _*XxOXo mon Chérie*_,
> Ullysses​


She will be!

#CruzePosse


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Some pics.

2016 Chevy Cruze debuts in Detroit | MLive.com

1.4LT only with a 1.6L Diesel in 2016.

8 sec. 0-60

Auto or Manual 6spd

I would not be surprised to see a hatchback (hopefully something sportier) announced with the diesel in early 2016.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Apparently today is a big day for unveils. Besides the 2016 Cruze, the 2016 Camaro convertible and the Alfa Giulia Sedan (510 hp) were also unveiled. The Alfa was revealed in Milan.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Tidbits from GM Authority, who are there also.

2016 Chevrolet Cruze Revealed | GM Authority


----------



## TheAbsolution (Jun 24, 2015)

spacedout said:


> Starks8 said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't this new whole Apple CarPlay thing solve this exact problem though? Seemingly, every time you download an iOS update on your current phone or buy a new phone with the most updated iOS, wouldn't the iOS in the car essentially get updated along with it now?
> ...





ChevyGuy said:


> spacedout said:
> 
> 
> > Will not buy any car unless its compatible with both Apple CarPlay and Android Auto, from the sound of things allot of GM cars next year are one or the other not both.
> ...


Don't worry about it guys. The car supports both and you can switch between the two systems depending on whether you own a iPhone or a Android phone.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice bump in HP and Torque and 250 lbs less weight to push around. That diesel should get phenomenal MPGs at only 1.6L. Does Premier = old LTZ? Looks like this new Cruze will be a winner.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm kinda bothered that it's bigger. I do almost all city traffic. "Bigger than needed" is a liability. That's why I'm not driving a Malibu or Impala. Yes, the rear seats could certainly use more leg room, but not at the expense of maneuverability.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I am going to wait two years. Shrinking the old 6T40 to the 6T35 makes me wonder about all of the issues the original had. It's all about mileage apparently. What happened to the DCT transaxle? Hmmmm. Can't wait to see what the competition offers up for 2016.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm kinda bothered that it's bigger. I do almost all city traffic. "Bigger than needed" is a liability. That's why I'm not driving a Malibu or Impala. Yes, the rear seats could certainly use more leg room, but not at the expense of maneuverability.


I'm with you, but the current car I have an unusable back seat due to lack of leg room if the driver is comfortable.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> What happened to the DCT transaxle? Hmmmm.


Let the Chinese cruze owners beta test that until we get version 4+


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Tidbits from GM Authority, who are there also.
> 
> 2016 Chevrolet Cruze Revealed | GM Authority


Looking at the photos:



I like that the temp is shown on the climate control knob. I'm not sure if the fan will work the same way.
Climate control knobs have been reversed.
What's with the "Speed Limit" on the dash? Is the car going to nag us now?
Manual mode is a button on the top of the shifter - I predict that won't last due to complaints.
Can't say as I care for the buttons on the searing wheel - they look seriously cheap.
Hope they haven't done away with the hidden USB for thumb drives. I don't like anything visible when I step out of the car - that's just a invite for thieves.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I think you folks should drive something with a DCT.....Personal opinion, they drive like sheit.....with that out the way:

THM 6T40= Turbo-HydraMatic, 6speed, 400 ft.lb. maximum input torque rated.

THM 6T35= Turbo-HydraMatic, 6speed, 350 ft.lb. maximum input torque rated.

The torque downrating is likely a result of overkill compared to the earlier unit.....but very likely it has been reinvented to address customer input regarding shift quality, yada yada.

A 50 ft.lb. downrate is still well in excess of what power will be fed into it.

Rob


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

But the 6T35 weighs 25 pounds less. That's what has me wondering.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Most likely smaller sun shell(s) and corresponding planet carriers....these are steel and cast parts.
And, if they are smaller, the case becomes smaller....and, in this case, the torque converter can be downsized as well.

25LB. weight loss is fairly easy to achieve in a densly packed autobox.

Rob


----------



## TheAbsolution (Jun 24, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Jim Frye said:
> 
> 
> > Tidbits from GM Authority, who are there also.
> ...


The fan speed shows up digitally as well.
The Speed Limit is just that it displays it on the screen. No nagging.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ChevyGuy said:


> Manual mode is a button on the top of the shifter - I predict that won't last due to complaints.


Allot of GM other cars are setup this way and it sucks. Much prefer the slap stick in the current cruze to a no feedback button that is way to easy to press the wrong way.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

TheAbsolution said:


> The Speed Limit is just that it displays it on the screen. No nagging.


No nagging - yet. But once the car knows the speed limit, you know what _those who know better than you_ will push for next. But where is the speed limit info coming from? Nav unit? Meaning it's not there if you don't pick up the Nav option?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> No nagging - yet. But once the car knows the speed limit, you know what _those who know better than you_ will push for next. But where is the speed limit info coming from? Nav unit? Meaning it's not there if you don't pick up the Nav option?


BMW uses a combination of navigation system and a camera that monitors for and reads speed limit signs.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> and a camera that monitors for and reads speed limit signs.


My evil twin is already thinking up some pranks.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Allot of GM other cars are setup this way and it sucks. Much prefer the slap stick in the current cruze to a no feedback button that is way to easy to press the wrong way.


Some of those cars also come with paddle shifters (CTS)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> No nagging - yet. But once the car knows the speed limit, you know what _those who know better than you_ will push for next. But where is the speed limit info coming from? Nav unit? Meaning it's not there if you don't pick up the Nav option?


If it's anything like that lane watching things that beep at you or flash lights angrily, that would drive me nuts. BEEEEEP! SIR! You are going 57 in a 55! CEASE AND DESIST AT ONCE!


----------



## AHayes88 (Feb 26, 2014)

Would the lower trim levels have the Paddle shifters as well?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> If it's anything like that lane watching things that beep at you or flash lights angrily, that would drive me nuts. BEEEEEP! SIR! You are going 57 in a 55! CEASE AND DESIST AT ONCE!


If they don't connect it to the forward collision warning system to force you down to 55.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AHayes88 said:


> Would the lower trim levels have the Paddle shifters as well?


Just took another look at the Cruze, the button is different from the CTS. Up and down shift are in a horrible non inspiring spot. Physically moving the shifter to select gears was the whole fun part of the auto.


in short, no trim has paddles


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Robby said:


> I think you folks should drive something with a DCT.....Personal opinion, they drive like sheit.....with that out the way:
> 
> THM 6T40= Turbo-HydraMatic, 6speed, 400 ft.lb. maximum input torque rated.
> 
> ...


Wow I didn’t know my 2014 cruze ltz had such a goodtransmission. As such it is rated at 400 torque that it can handle. I wonderwhat kind of horsepower it can handle? I thought this was a very weaktransmission. No wonder why people who have been doing tunes have no majorissues on their transmissions. Wow againI can’t believe this little car has a good transmission I really thought it wasthe Achilles heel of this combo. Thanks for you post.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Patsy,*
> Are you there right now, waiting for the unveiling? Please let me know what you think of the Cruze hatchback. I need to start planning ahead now.
> _*XxOXo mon Chérie*_,
> Ullysses​


Hi Ulysses, 

It was an awesome event and the new Cruze is absolutely beautiful. Andrei and Jon as well as Tim (AutumnCruze), were able to get most of everyone's questions answered after getting introduced to the engineers. No hatchback revealed but if I were you, I'd be planning for this car still. It's awesome! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

Can someone post a picture of the where the intercooler is located. According to the article, the IC is top mounted. Would like to see how it is configured.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Has anyone heard if the 2016 Cruze will be coming with Automatic Park Assist? I'm also interested in knowing about the interior and exterior color options as well as, wheel options.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> I am going to wait two years. Shrinking the old 6T40 to the 6T35 makes me wonder about all of the issues the original had. It's all about mileage apparently. What happened to the DCT transaxle? Hmmmm. Can't wait to see what the competition offers up for 2016.


Maybe they'll just give the DCT to India or some where's until bugs get worked out and they tweak it properly. I would really like to see them get the 0-60 times a little lower


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Only because my friend has a Mazda 3 which gets amazing mpg but eats my ctd from a stop


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I do love the looks of this one in this color! It certainly screams Hyundai Elantra but **** it looks really sharp! 

I think this is the Premier level for India's 2016 Cruze. I wonder what the NA Premier Cruze will look like when it's all said and done? I certainly might have to change my thoughts on the 2016 Cruze (at least the Premier trim level) if it looks as good in person as it does in this video!

What do you guys/gals think?


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

When can you realistically expect the 2016 Chevy to be in New Jersey dealers?? This fall or next year?


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

When can we realistically expect the 2016 Chevy to be in New Jersey dealers?? This fall or next year?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The door handles, of all things, grabs my attention. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

money_man said:


> The door handles, of all things, grabs my attention.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


That's funny because it's one of the things I immediately noticed, that I didn't quite like about the 2016. 

I really love the current Cruze's handle design especially the LTZ ones with the chrome. It's actually one of my favorite features of the current Cruze. It's funny how the shape/design of door handles can really change your view about a whole car sometimes, haha!


----------

